# GMM or MGW shifter



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been debating which one of these short throw shifters would suit me well. i read somewhere that mgw is length adjustable, which is a very nice feature. what about GMM street version?

i would look for the one that is the smoothest and that has less noise or vibration issues. 

what's your intake/experience on these and which one would you get.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have the MGW-P shifter and I have no vibration issues or noise issues, the height adjustable on the MGW is very nice, I played with mine for a bit until i felt that it was at the proper height.. Bias as hell but i say buy the MGW


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an MGW on my C5Z and it is very good during hard driving and never misses a gear... but very notchy during my DD driving. Its a love/hate relationship.

Never got to play with a GMM myself.

They are both great shifters though.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

A couple of guys local to me went from GMM to MGW and like it better. MGW isn't notchy at all with my GTO. You can customize the type of handle you want as well as the height.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i have to see if anyone local has one


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

MGW or Billet. Billet is selling a few more thru JHP.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to GMM with LSS its a little notchy, No vibration, WAY better than the stock shifter. 
Hope this helps


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There seems to be some misunderstanding on shifters. *None* of them contribute to a "notchy" feel. All of our shifters have the ball end of shaft that goes into the transmission cup freely pivoting in any direction. The feeling and shift pattern is all in the transmission. 

If I was buying today I'd take a look at the MGW solely on it's lower cost but I'll have to say that I have 6 years of driving (and driving abuse) with my GMM race and I've loved the durability and shifting ability.


----------

